# Big Bend



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

I really wanted to take the family in March but canâ€™t find anywhere....wanted to do a few days camping and a few in a lodge/ hotel for the wife....

Everything is booked due to limited capacity due to COVID...

Any ideas?


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

I looked too. No more first come first served. The campgrounds that are open require reservations. Maybe next year for me.


----------



## mohabp (Apr 14, 2014)

I have been to Big Bend many times. Call every week to the lodge in the basin or the campgrounds. They have people cancel every week. This has worked for us many times even during spring break. Be persistent, it works. Good luck.


----------



## Hookem-Guy81 (Apr 3, 2013)

Dang Mudskipper. Hope you find something. Guess we all should make our reservations earlier now. Use to make mine a few months ahead. I better get after it.


----------

